# Godzilla(Final Wars) Vs. Uchiha Madara



## NW (Jun 20, 2012)

Godzilla has all his abilities from "Godzilla: Final Wars(excluding the power up from Ozaki at the end) and Madara has all his abilities when he fought Hashirama. Who takes it?


----------



## Barioth (Jun 20, 2012)

Edo are banned. 

In fact if you add Godzilla, Mothra and King Ghidorah: Giant Monsters All-Out Attack. .....................................


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2012)

> Edo are banned.


that's your issue with the thread ? 

he took out edo-regen anyway (edited now)


not that it matters


----------



## feebas_factor (Jun 20, 2012)

_Personally_ I think Godzilla gets wanked to some extent, or at least stretched sometimes (dubious "FTL" reactions feats, planetary level DC, etc.) And considering this is just *Final Wars* Godzilla (not composite) it's not _as_ much of a stomp here as it might seem. Madara should still get the first attack in.

But even just based on Final Wars' explicit feats, Godzilla still probably has too much durability for Madara. And considering Susanoo still doesn't have any durability feats itself, Godzilla certainly has far more than enough firepower necessary to obliterate him.


----------



## Barioth (Jun 20, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> that's your issue with the thread ?
> 
> he took out edo-regen anyway (edited now)
> 
> ...



Alive Madara is feat less character. Only Edo Madara have feats. 

Not that it matters

Edit:



> Personally I think Godzilla gets wanked a fair bit (dubious "FTL" reactions feats, planetary level DC, etc.) And considering this is just Final Wars Godzilla, not composite, it's not as much of a stomp as it might seem.
> 
> But even just based on Final Wars' explicit feats, he still probably has too much durability for Madara. And considering Susanoo still doesn't have any durability feats itself, Godzilla certainly has far more than enough firepower necessary to obliterate him.



Lets not go there. 

Last thing I need is arguing Godzilla carries Susanoo as he did it with Kumonga and Kamacuras.


----------



## Gone (Jun 20, 2012)

feebas_factor said:


> _Personally_ I think Godzilla gets wanked to some extent, or at least stretched sometimes (dubious "FTL" reactions feats, planetary level DC, etc.)



I agree on that. His supposed FTL reactions, as far as I know is from tagging an asteroid or a meteor or something. And honestly watching the old Godzilla movies I really doubt whoever directed it has any concept of how fast taht really is.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2012)

that FTL was roughly calced to Mach 3000 I think


Final Wars is still strongest outside of Burning and Marvel, so he raeps hard





> Only Edo Madara have feats.


yeah, so only EdoMadara can be used

but OBD has banned edo-regen, so that needs to be taken out


----------



## feebas_factor (Jun 20, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> that FTL was roughly calced to Mach 3000 I think




I'll go look for it, I'd like to see exactly where that number comes from...

Seems kinda meaningless when he always takes a least a second to charge anyway though. Isn't this more like his beam speed? Or his ability to hit a moving target with his beam in mid-shot?



Anar G said:


> Lets not go there.
> 
> Last thing I need is arguing Godzilla carries Susanoo as he did it with Kumonga and Kamacuras.



Horizon toss! 

Though it might be worth noting that Susanoo is over 30 times as tall as either of those two and likely several hundreds times this mass.

EDIT: Wait... not that it ultimately makes a difference, but is Madara even starting with Perfect Mode Susanoo here?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2012)

Madara gets wrecked .. seriously

I even like both


----------



## Barioth (Jun 20, 2012)

feebas_factor said:


> Horizon toss!
> 
> Though it _might_ be worth noting that Susanoo is over 30 times as tall as either of those two and likely several hundreds times this mass.
> 
> EDIT: Wait... not that it ultimately makes a difference, but is Madara even starting with Perfect Mode Susanoo here?



I don't know.  I thought you start with the Ribs then goes for Complete Form.

Unless stated otherwise.


----------



## feebas_factor (Jun 20, 2012)

Can't seem to find the Mach 3000/FTL/whatever calc, meh.
Would've liked to know what that number was even supposed to mean.


Fluttershy said:


> Madara gets wrecked .. seriously
> 
> I even like both



Well if Madara starts in Perfect Susanoo mode Godzilla has to tank a mountain-busting slash first (still pretty well within his capabilities, I expect), then just return fire. GG.


Anar G said:


> I don't know.  I thought you start with the Ribs then goes for Complete Form.
> 
> Unless stated otherwise.



Whereas if this is the case... this fight is even more lolstomp.
So yeah basically he does get wrecked either way though. 

At this point I'm basically just trying to verify some of the more high-end Godzilla claims I see tossed about on a frequent basis.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 20, 2012)

Godzilla blasts and vaporizes the shitty character.


----------



## Barioth (Jun 20, 2012)

No the Mountain Blast+ durability is accountable in Final Wars Godzilla. 

In the beginning they show, how they defeated Godzilla. Young Captain Gordon(Don Frye ) shoots missiles to destroy capsize Arctic Mountain that along with concurrent Earthquakes to seal Godzilla. Only ending up Hibernating Godzilla.

I don't know any current Susanoo does that.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 20, 2012)

> Final Wars is still strongest outside of Burning and Marvel, so he raeps hard



Marvel Godzilla
Burning Godzilla
Post Retcon Heisei Godzilla
Final Wars Godzilla 
Showa Godzilla

Godzilla is the only person I know that after a retcon got stronger, seriously nothing felt as bad ass seeing them trying to actual retcon him out of existence and he just comes back bigger and more bad ass then ever.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 20, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Marvel Godzilla
> Burning Godzilla
> Post Retcon Heisei Godzilla
> Final Wars Godzilla
> ...



Heisei, best era.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2012)

post-retcon Heisei > FW ? 


but yeah, Heisei were my fav films


----------



## Barioth (Jun 20, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Marvel Godzilla
> Burning Godzilla
> Post Retcon Heisei Godzilla
> Final Wars Godzilla
> ...



Not really in Monster Zero Ghidorah. 

Post-Retcon I can only think 3. Black hole from Megagiurus. Nuclear submarine in Godzilla vs King Ghidorah. And GMK for insane regeneration.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 20, 2012)

I love how Megagiurus Godzilla could survive black holes.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 20, 2012)

> post-retcon Heisei > FW



I forget the exact numbers, but Final Wars Godzilla is around 80m no more then 100m, while after the retcon to Heisei, he grows to over a 150 meters, it would be beating up his kid.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> I forget the exact numbers, but Final Wars Godzilla is around 80m no more then 100m, while after the retcon to Heisei, he grows to over a 150 meters, it would be beating up his kid.


Eh, I meant the feats and power-level


----------



## Seyta (Jun 20, 2012)

feebas_factor said:


> At this point I'm basically just trying to verify some of the more high-end Godzilla claims I see tossed about on a frequent basis.



What feats might these be?


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 21, 2012)

good thread is good.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 21, 2012)

Man I hope we receive some Godzilla news soon. :/ I want to watch the movie already.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 21, 2012)

His tagging an asteroid (I'm assuming we're talking that tiny planet Gorath from final wars) is most certainly not a FTL feat considering
A) We have no idea how fast that thing was going
B) it was going in a straight line and was some distance away. Not to mention it was a decently big target.

Its still a good feat though.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 21, 2012)

Sengoku said:


> Man I hope we receive some Godzilla news soon. :/ I want to watch the movie already.



I am hoping for Godzilla versus the Avengers, but it ends with teaming up to fight Ghidorah, would be a perfect to reintroduce Godzilla to American culture.


----------



## feebas_factor (Jun 21, 2012)

Seyta said:


> What feats might these be?



FTL or Mach 3000 or whatever reflexes from tagging the asteroid, as some people have already mentionned and are discussing.

Also planet-busting, which I think is derived from his busting a black hole?

Not exactly sure what to make of that one since destroying a black hole with energy is _technically_ physically impossible. 

EDIT: By which I mean abstracting theoretically possible but not actually calculable, since it depends on the size of the singularity.


----------



## Pacifista (Jun 21, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> I forget the exact numbers, but Final Wars Godzilla is around 80m no more then 100m, while after the retcon to Heisei, he grows to over a 150 meters, it would be beating up his kid.



Godzilla FW is 100 M and was the last Godzilla film----it was also apart of what's called the Millennium Series. Godzilla Hesei was 80 M in _The Return of Godzilla_ and _Godzilla VS Biollante_. It was in _Godzilla VS King Ghidorah_ in which he grew by absorbing the power of a nuclear submarine thus obtaining a height of 100 M for the rest of the Heise era.

He was never 150 M tall in any iteration or taller than 100 M.


----------



## Gallavant (Jun 21, 2012)

Heres a video of him using his full power blue atomic breath beam on the meteor that contained monster X. Some parts of the video are sped up.

they are "halberds of destruction"

keep in mind that Godzilla's breath beam isnt just a bomb, it can last over 15 seconds. Its not like a bijuu dama. If, at the end of 10 seconds of shooting at the meteor, the meteor explodes in a mile-wide explosion, then the attack isnt just the force of a mile-wide explosion. Its not like the blue atomic breath energy from the atomic breath beam just piles up into a ball and finally explodes the meteor at the end.

Meltdown Godzilla would destroy the planet if he self destructed. Meltdown Godzilla is the result of too much energy in Godzilla's nuclear reactor heart.


----------



## Nevermind (Jun 21, 2012)

It was actually the speed of the meteor. I should know since I was the one that did the calc, though it was basically just a rough draft in a thread on a whim that I never bothered publishing formally.

If anyone wants to refine it a bit, that'd be alright.


----------



## Seyta (Jun 21, 2012)

feebas_factor said:


> FTL or Mach 3000 or whatever reflexes from tagging the asteroid, as some people have already mentionned and are discussing.
> 
> Also planet-busting, which I think is derived from his busting a black hole?
> 
> ...



Godzilla's planet-killing abilities actually derive from the last film of the Heisei Era, "Godzilla vs. Destroyah".

As Burning Godzilla, it was calculated by the JSDF scientists that his meltdown would wipe out the planet if it was allowed to happen.

Of course, that never actually happened because Godzilla Jr. absorbed the entirety of the fallout radiation to resurrect himself, but as far as reliable sources go, when actual SCIENTISTS who have been studying Godzilla and manufacturing high class weapons for the better part of 3 decades calculate it, it's likely reliable.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 21, 2012)

wow Op'er with a name tag like yours I thought you'd want to avoid seeing Madara get raped


----------



## Seyta (Jun 21, 2012)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> wow Op'er with a name tag like yours I thought you'd want to avoid seeing Madara get raped



In his defense, he does have the classic Godzilla in both his sig and avatar


----------



## Barioth (Jun 21, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> It was actually the speed of the meteor. I should know since I was the one that did the calc, though it was basically just a rough draft in a thread on a whim that I never bothered publishing formally.
> 
> If anyone wants to refine it a bit, that'd be alright.



I assume this is Godzilla Final Wars.

That depends. If the Beam able to go into space or past the Earth Atmosphere, I don't see how its Relativistic. And the fact a Meteor was on its way to Earth and haven't reach Earth Atmosphere until it get shot.

By the way, when the Meteor Monster was Summon, I wonder how fast it took to get to Earth.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 21, 2012)

Seyta said:


> In his defense, he does have the classic Godzilla in both his sig and avatar



must be an anguishing conflict within then


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 21, 2012)

I think the asteroid reached Earth from the edge of the solar system in a few hours which is where the speed feat comes from


----------



## Nevermind (Jun 21, 2012)

It wasn't going nearly that fast during the feat where Godzilla shot it down though.

And I thought that was revealed as being a hoax anyway and that thing was some other asteroid.


----------



## feebas_factor (Jun 22, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> I think the asteroid reached Earth from the edge of the solar system in a few hours which is where the speed feat comes from



Then we shouldn't really be seeing any talk about relativistic speed... unless characters are actually fighting against the meteor itself. 

Does prove Godzilla has damn good aim though.


----------



## Seyta (Jun 22, 2012)

Anar G said:


> I assume this is Godzilla Final Wars.
> 
> That depends. If the Beam able to go into space or past the Earth Atmosphere, I don't see how its Relativistic. And the fact a Meteor was on its way to Earth and haven't reach Earth Atmosphere until it get shot.
> 
> By the way, when the Meteor Monster was Summon, I wonder how fast it took to get to Earth.



I'm not following your line of reasoning. I'm not advocating that either the asteroid OR the beam is relativistic, but why would the beam going into space make it NOT relativistic?

The link to the video was posted for you above. The meteor was shot long before it reached the Earth's atmosphere (distance-wise at least)



Nevermind said:


> It wasn't going nearly that fast during the feat where Godzilla shot it down though.
> 
> And I thought that was revealed as being a hoax anyway and that thing was some other asteroid.



The original Gorath was indeed nothing more than a hologram.
The actual meteor in question though, was the one containing Monster X





moloch177 said:


> When did FW Godzilla tank 100 megatons?
> FW Godzilla failed to destroy the meteor, which was significantly smaller than a city, how is he hurting Madara again?



I can't even begin to describe how stupid these questions are

Coming into CONTACT with Godzilla's breath will kill Madara instantly given its properties.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh look Dupe-Kun is back.


----------



## Seyta (Jun 22, 2012)

moloch177 said:


> So it's stupid to ask when has Godzilla tanked the energy that one of Madara's casual slashes has? Because if he hasn't, he is going to get one shotted by Madara.
> 
> Funny that the breath failed to destroy a meteor that's likely smaller than Madara then.



Godzilla tanked an arctic mountain being collapsed onto him during combat with a space-age battleship in Final Wars

Godzilla withstood a SINGULARITY being opened on him during his fight with Megaguirus

Godzilla has had his own nuclear energy destroy him from the inside, and has regenerated from his HEART in GMK.

Godzilla Junior on his death-bed absorbed the nuclear fallout of Burning Godzilla's meltdown that was calculated on-screen to have a destructive capacity necessary to wipe all life off of the planet after the destruction of Destroyah.

Link removed
Skip to 4:50 in the video.

1- Godzilla blasted Kaiser Ghidorah into ORBIT
2- Take a look at the Blast Radius resulting from Godzilla's Atomic Breath in comparison to the planet at 5:05-5:06

And you think Madara can do anything?
He can have all 25 of his clones release a Perfect Susanoo and ONE Atomic Spiral Ray will STILL leave them as a smoldering mess.

And yes, I'm aware that most of these are not applicable due to the nature of the restrictions placed on the fight. Final Wars Godzilla is MORE than enough to deal with this.


----------



## Gallavant (Jun 22, 2012)

Moloch, the flames from the blast was reflecting in Godzilla's eye but it was hundreds to a thousand miles up. Additionally the light reached his face.

They actually showed a simulation of what would happen. Before it went to planetary level meltdown threat, the fireball was larger than a city, the clouds were spinning and the atmosphere was turning red for a 500 mile radius.

Because of Godzilla being attacked by the Super x-3 aircraft, Godzilla's meltdown increased in severity. They showed in a second simulation that at the center of the explosion would develop a likely mountain-sized ball of energy that starts melting into the planet.

This did not happen, the military froze Godzilla with their freeze masers and Godzilla Junior absorbed excess radiation from meltdown Godzilla.


----------



## Seyta (Jun 22, 2012)

moloch177 said:


> Actually it wasn't that big. The curvature of Earth is almost non existent in that space shot.
> 
> But I'll concede that Madara would die if that hit, because lack of durability feats. But has Godzilla tanked anything on 100mt+ level?



Do me a favor, watch the video again, because the curvature is present. In fact, if you actually scaled the portion of the planet present, you would find that you have at minimum a 10-12 degree arc. And when I say minimum, I mean that it is calculated by using the low-quality of the video to minimize the actual curvature present.

Considering the arc is 10-12 degrees, the blast radius when scaled even at a distance of 10,000 kilometers (which is where the Earth's atmosphere terminates), is larger than most countries. The impressive part in this case becomes not the blast itself, but rather that the Atomic Spiral Ray carried a 120 meter tall monster 10,000 kilometers from the Earth's surface.

If you were to absolutely MINIMIZE the distance that Kaiser Ghidorah was carried before the explosion, you would be sitting at about 100 km, which is the Karman Line. In that case, the explosion's radius becomes MUCH greater.


----------



## Barioth (Jun 22, 2012)

Seyta said:


> I'm not following your line of reasoning. I'm not advocating that either the asteroid OR the beam is relativistic, but why would the beam going into space make it NOT relativistic?



Sorry for late reply.

It seems to be a misunderstanding in my behalf.

But as I stated before, if the meteor did in fact enters the Earth Atmosphere, at the same Godzilla about shoot, then being lower than Relativistic is possible.

But I watched the scene many times, the Beam lights when outer space and when it kills Kheizer, the beam still went outer space. I can confirm its Godzilla is FTL reaction to spot the meteor. 

As you stated if the beam travels, in space, it has to be at least c.

So Godzilla may not able to move FTL or Relativistic. But has FTL reaction.


----------



## Nevermind (Jun 22, 2012)

Except that that meteor is not FTL.

At all.


----------



## Gallavant (Jun 29, 2012)

An average atomic breath blast actually slightly moved a mountain-sized Xillian mothership. SLIGHTLY. This was after coming out of a deep sleep, killing 10 other monsters, nonstop running 8000 miles from Antarctica to Tokyo, and after he had used up energy on shooting the meteor. And he was fighting Monster X while he shot at the mothership, so he was concentrating on fighting something else. He didn't actually fight the mothership, he just randomly decided to try shooting at it while he was fighting.


----------



## DraconianMithril (Dec 14, 2012)

Godzilla Lived through having his body sliced clean through due to his high speed regeneration. Susanoo's Sword slashed would not be the End of Godzilla in the least. It'll only give him something to use as a adequate weapon against the force of nature.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 14, 2012)

This really didn't need to be necro'd

locking


----------

